# Think I may have a problem :/



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok got a serious case of upgraditious, only had my first machine for a few months and brought it to try save money on coffee shops, well guess that that plan has back fired

so gone from this to this, in only three months

really gotta stop now, just a few more things I need


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done , the difference in coffee from the dualitt to your current set up will be massive. Enjoy the hint new toys, unfortunately though miss upgradeitis is a fickle lady , and her temptations are hard to ignore for too long........


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers, almost forgot the la pavoni came with this:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did you do with the dualitt?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well done , the difference in coffee from the dualitt to your current set up will be massive. Enjoy the hint new toys, unfortunately though miss upgradeitis is a fickle lady , and her temptations are hard to ignore for too long........


Really hope she doesn't rear her head too soon only got the the daulit at the start of may :/


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Still got it, not sure, what I'm gonna do with it, I've de pressurised the basket and it's quite handy if friends come round, as less faff,

also when I eventually get a decent tamper it will work in both


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice set up.....


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

glevum said:


> Nice set up.....


cheers chap, now can any body help me out with the last step, a decent 51mm tamper

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11323-Concept-art-tampers


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers chap, just one more thing I'm in a bit of a dilemma about

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11323-Concept-art-tampers


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm the same, had my machine no time and I'm already looking around. Thankfully my grinders will last (hopefully)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> I'm the same, had my machine no time and I'm already looking around. Thankfully my grinders will last (hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


hehe, yeah was out of work for a few weeks found this forum,and started to hunt around, picked up both for £330 delivered from gumtree, really couldn't afford it, I blame coffee forums


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> hehe, yeah was out of work for a few weeks found this forum,and started to hunt around, picked up both for £330 delivered from gumtree, really couldn't afford it, I blame coffee forums


What a good find! Very,very nice set up!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Need to get a adjustment pin, (and maybe a shiny grind tray for the mazzer) so will add up to more :/


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

And maybe a Crome drip tray.......noooo must stop


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Need to get a adjustment pin, (and maybe a shiny grind tray for the mazzer) so will add up to more :/


PM CoffeeChap about the adjustment rod he does one which is far better than the Mazzer oem one and cheaper as well.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Charliej said:


> PM CoffeeChap about the adjustment rod he does one which is far better than the Mazzer oem one and cheaper as well.


Cheers chap have tried but hasn't got back to me yet


----------

